# (Solved) need help with ipw3945 and sound hda_intel

## MgC-fish

Hello everyone, to explain my situation : i just got a new laptop  ( HP pavillion dv9000 ) and i wanted to install gentoo on it (but i am a new user of gentoo so I still have some problem and question ...)

here is my lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller AHCI (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

07:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

07:05.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

07:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

07:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

07:05.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

```

the two main problem that i have : is the wireless : ipw3945 and the sound i have been searching on the gentoo wiki and on forums but i really can t make them work  :Sad: 

for the ipw3945 I followed the instructions of the gentoo wiki : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945 and the driver seems to be loaded but when i do an iwconfig : 

```

iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

and the same probleme for the sound : the driver seems to be loaded but i have no sound in KDE etc ... 

here is my lsmod :

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

pcmcia                 33300  0

pcmcia_core            36372  1 pcmcia

snd_seq                51120  0

nvidia               4551380  12

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    14464  0

ipw3945               108576  0

ieee80211              30664  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         9216  2 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211

snd_hda_intel          20120  1

snd_hda_codec         193152  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                70276  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              21636  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43000  7 snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11656  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

and other questions that i was wondering was about the cpu configuration and CFLAGS, CHOST : i don t know if i used the good one  for my laptop :

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1995.987

cache size      : 4096 KB

```

and here is the make.conf 

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

if someone could help me a bit it wouuld be great 

thanks in advanceLast edited by MgC-fish on Tue Jan 16, 2007 12:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vulpes_

I can not comment on wireless, but talking about audio: have you unmuted your audio with alsamixer? A good method for testing your audio is: 

```
cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
```

 This should generate static sound.

----------

## MgC-fish

mmm in the alsamixer, i have the choice between  item master off or item master ,  i changed  to item master but 

```
 cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
```

 doesn t still generate sound ...

----------

## MgC-fish

mmm now it seems that it s only the sound in some application in kde that don't work ... , when i launch an mp3 with amarok it works ...

----------

## lazx888

you may need the "arts" use flag for sound in kde apps.

add USE="arts" to make.conf, and then do "emerge --newuse world"

----------

## BillyBoy

Your system looks very similar to my XPS. But my cpu is prescott. Yours should be nocona.

For the ipw3945, did you run /etc/init.d/ipw3945d?

One thing I do not see in your modules is "firmware_class". Did you emerge ipw3945-ucode?

----------

## MgC-fish

Thanks a lot for you answers 

for the sound i will try to recompile with the use flags

and for wireless ipw3945  i did not emerge ipw3945-ucode,  it seems to work now,  i have just a little probleme with /etc/init.d/ipw3945d 

```

/etc/init.d/ipw3945d

bash: /etc/init.d/ipw3945d: No such file or directory

```

thanks again  :Smile: 

----------

## BillyBoy

 *MgC-fish wrote:*   

> Thanks a lot for you answers 
> 
> for the sound i will try to recompile with the use flags
> 
> and for wireless ipw3945  i did not emerge ipw3945-ucode,  it seems to work now,  i have just a little probleme with /etc/init.d/ipw3945d 
> ...

 

That's odd, because 

```
qfile /etc/init.d/ipw3945d
```

 tells me it's owned by net-wireless/ipw3945d. Give it another whirl and see if 

```
iwconfig
```

 shows a usable interface.

For sound, my /etc/conf.d/alsasound is pretty much the default. All options are set to yes. You might try this, though:

```
cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.13 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

Make sure you run alsaconf as root.

----------

## shanew

MgC-fish, you're probably using ipw3945d-1.7.18, which doesn't have the init script.  You'll need to emerge the masked version (1.7.22-r4) to get the init script.  As root, run:

```
echo "net-wireless/ipw3945d ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge ipw3945d
```

Once it's done, run etc-update and use the updated file.  You should now have a working /etc/init.d/ipw3945d script

----------

